
Ask HN: What makes a technical interview crappy? - amorphid
Maybe the key to a good interview is avoiding the crappy bits?
======
borplk
What makes a technical interview crappy? An insensitive asshole who makes it
his/her mission to make the candidate feel inadequate by asking trivia
questions.

A mature interviewer holds the hand of the interviewee and makes them feel
respected and appreciated. A good interviewer moves on from the topics if a
candidate is struggling and wont embarrass them.

------
TechNewb
It may sound like simple advice, but preparedness. Know who is interviewing,
when, what everyone is covering, and how long it will be. The worst interviews
lack of communication and coordination. The actual interview doesn't matter
that much, as the culture is most likely already defined, so just test and
question what you hold as important as a company.

------
ramtatatam
If you was an interviewer then avoid asking PhD-grade questions (that are not
relevant to day to day activities). In the end it all boils down to proper
motivation, with no motivation even a professor won't contribute much to your
business.

------
probinso
Are you the interviewer or the candidate.

